# Unknown static IP on Win Server 2003



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

I was just given a windows server 2003 machine, but have a problem...I don't know its IP address (I do know that it's a static IP though.) Unfortunetely, the server's graphics card is fried, so I can't just attach a monitor and obtain it. I could install a new card, but don't have one at present to do so. 

If I can somehow obtain the IP I can RDC in, which is how I plan to manage the server anyway. Any idea how to discover the static IP (and no, I don't even know what subnet it might be on...)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

connect by cross-over net cable to the server; capture all packets ...


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

If it is running DHCP you could plug a workstation and the server onto an isolated switch.

If you have booted the server on a network with a DHCP server already on it DHCP services may have shut itself off. Reboot after connecting to an isolated switch. 

"ipconfig /all" at a dos prompt on the workstation would show you the "DHCP Server" address.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

I tried almost everything I could think of (including several of the suggestions here) to no avail. I finally got my hands on a graphics card, and lo-and-behold, the Server's NIC wasn't operational... Now I know why the server was getting tossed :lol: I did replace the NIC, and now have a fully operational server though.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

What'cha going to do with your new toy?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sell it ...


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> What'cha going to do with your new toy?





P Smith said:


> sell it ...


Don't think I'll sell it, but I haven't quite decided its use yet. I've got a buddy who was thinking about building a media server -- I owe him a favor, and he'd probably be a happy dude to get the server.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tease us more  - post full specs of it !


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

P Smith said:


> tease us more  - post full specs of it !


It's nothing really fancy:

Dell Tower
Intel Dual core 2.8GHz
2GB RAM
2 1TB drives RAID configured
DVD drive
Dual P/S


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

If the NIC had been operational you possibly could have used ARP or Wireshark.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not bad for the price  

I'm more of a Proliant guy, but wouldnt exactly have one of those in my house.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

RasputinAXP said:


> If the NIC had been operational you possibly could have used ARP or Wireshark.


I actually tried both of those. When that didn't work, I knew there was a problem in addition to the inoperative graphics card :lol:


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

dsw2112 said:


> I actually tried both of those. When that didn't work, I knew there was a problem in addition to the inoperative graphics card :lol:


lol! It'll get you every time!


----------

